# Oaxaca info please



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

I joined this forum about 3.5 years ago and 92.6% of the replies replies have been useful or with good intention. Sincerely.... Thanks to all of you!

I just noticed that "LONGFORD" is "banned" . That's also good news . Thanks mods. 

For my next adventure lane: in Mexico ..after two years in San Miguel de Allende and here in Chiang Mai Thailand for one year I thought I would try a few other places :juggle: in Mexico .. Oaxaca being at the top of the list. 

If you live there now..or recently left please share your thoughts on your life in that City either here or via a PM. Thank you so much. :heh:


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Oaxaca is a beautiful, historic city. Lots to see and a good variety of places to eat. Visitors from everywhere. As long as you don't drive there you will enjoy it.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Before we settled on San Cristobal De Las Casas a few years ago, Oaxaca City was one of the places we seriously considered as an alternative to Lake Chapala where we lived full time back then. Also, since we moved part time to Chiapas, we visit the city and other parts of Oaxaca State as well including the state's fascinating coast. Oaxaca State is one of our favorite parts of Mexico but I presume you mean the city so let's start there.

We consider Oaxaca City to be a great place to visit but rejected the idea of residing there for several reasons. While we consider the high desert climate there to be amenable and the city's historic center to be a colonial treasure of unsurpassed beauty where one can walk with easy access to most sites, restaurants and cultural venues, we found the city outside of the historic center to be unappealing to us - unimpressive,crowded residential districts generally speaking with noisy and frenetic traffic making driving about town a typically unpleasant and time-consuming endeavor. I have driven in many of Mexico's large cities and consider driving in Oaxaca City to be particularly trying in comparison with any other large Mexican city we have navigated by personal automobile. While one can enjoy the historic center with all of its attractions on foot, finding residential properties for sale or rent there that we found acceptable for our needs turned out to be a very difficult task but it is important to note that we were seeking a city where we could live in an attractive and pedestrian-friendly central neighborhood and Oaxaca offered no such opportunity as far as we were concerned. However, this was a few years ago and if you can find a residential property within the historic center that suits your needs and is within walking distance of many of the city's urban attractions, I say go for it. Actually, while I love the Chiapas Highlands where we finally settled, Oaxaca City remains one of my favorite places except for that dreadful traffic which I do not miss at all.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

By the way, as you are now living in Thailand, even Chang Mai, the traffic in Oaxaca City may seem a piece of cake to you, especially if you drive occasionally in Bangkok, so Oaxaca City is, in my opinion, traffic hell for Mexico but I think not for Thailand.Keep that in mind when reading my above post.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

I was just in Cd. Oaxaca for a few days, hadn't been there since a long vacation 20 years ago. The core area is still delightful, authentic, reasonably safe and clean. Very diverse tourist crowd. Only thing that has changed, as Hound Dog mentioned, is the volume of traffic--and even that's tame compared to CDMX or Guadalajara. To maximize your trip, leave your car behind or in a pensión and walk the compact historic centro. Regards.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Also what many visitors do not see or experience is the rest of the city which is not a place where I would settle. Great center but you can have the rest. Many of the expats live in the Etlas or villages close by but out of the city.


----------

